# Anyone live near Banwell, (WsM)



## tobyjug (Sep 6, 2005)

In case me and the ball and chain get washed away in our tent next weekend?


----------



## flimsier (Sep 6, 2005)

I grew up in the next village along. I would probably know a dozen people still in Banwell, and lots more nearby, had I kept in touch with anyone. I just don't know who's stayed and gone over the years.

Everyone I still know who lived there is in London.


----------



## butterfly child (Sep 7, 2005)

I can recommend a good B&B if you need it... four poster bed, jacuzzi in the bathroom ( a real one, not a crappy bath with jets in it)


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 7, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> I can recommend a good B&B if you need it... four poster bed, jacuzzi in the bathroom ( a real one, not a crappy bath with jets in it)




Recommend away please. (The weather forcast is shit). The last time we camped near Banwell, a few weeks ago it rained so hard the air beds were afloat on the Sunday morning.


----------



## Isambard (Sep 7, 2005)

"Home" is only 15 minutes or so by car away but I'm away at the moment.
Loads of B&Bs etc in the area and some decent real ale pubs too.
There's a CAMRA leaflet that tells you which ones are on bus routes etc.


----------



## butterfly child (Sep 7, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Recommend away please. (The weather forcast is shit). The last time we camped near Banwell, a few weeks ago it rained so hard the air beds were afloat on the Sunday morning.



Having said I can recommend it, I can't actually remember the name of it.

For some reason, I keep thinking White Lodge, but I'm sure that's not it.

V helpful


----------

